
Interactive Data Visualization of Geospatial Data - adilmoujahid
http://adilmoujahid.com/posts/2016/08/interactive-data-visualization-geospatial-d3-dc-leaflet-python/
======
petepete
This is fantastic. I'm planning to build something similar in the coming
months.

Only minor nit pick, not the easiest to read on mobile

[http://m.imgur.com/Uloatup.jpg](http://m.imgur.com/Uloatup.jpg)

~~~
adilmoujahid
Thanks for the feedback! I will fix it.

------
tmostak
Very cool! Dc.js is a very powerful and quick way to build interactive
crossfiltered charts.

At MapD we built our own visualization frontend using Dc.js as a base, except
we leverage GPUs on the backend both for SQL and rendering data. The upshot is
we can scale to multi-billion row datasets with millisecond response times.

You can see an example with 200M streaming geocoded tweets here -
[https://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](https://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap).

------
markovbling
Awesome! The GIF is great but would really love a link to a live demo to play
with :)

Didn't know could do heatmap via leaflet - does it respond to crossfilter
filtering?

